# salmon gear help



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

The Gear Restrictions in the MI Trout & Salmon Guide say that it is unlawful to use multi- pointed hooks exceeding 3/8" between point and shank. Better check those #2 trebles - if the CO can fit a 38 caliber pistol bullet between your point and shank you'll be busted. 
The Platte River and the Boyne River only allow single-pointed hooks 3/8" point to shank.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

I use size 6 or 4 egg hooks, snelled for skien. I use the same hooks for spawn sacks. I use 12 lbs trileen XT for my plugging rods, I use 8 lbs for my spinning gear. A simple bottom bounce rig works for Salmon. This being said. I'm not going to throw my steelie flies for salmon. Egg paterns, maybe a egg sucking leach thats it. I use the cheapest tackle possible for salmon.

I learned that after a full season of salmon fishing, they break rods and drags.


----------



## ppface (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats right jatc everybody fool hooks a fish every now and then


----------

